# What are your favorite pair of sunglasses??



## shauna_bear (Apr 28, 2008)

I looooooooooooove sunglasses. =)

Now that the season here in southern california is really warming up, I just cannot get enough of my Ray Ban Wayfarers. I have the original black ones.

What's your favorite pair of sunglasses??


----------



## Divinity (Apr 28, 2008)

My only pair is the Chanels with the mother of pearl Cs on the side that came out a couple years prior that everyone HAD to have.  LOVE em!


----------



## theblackqueen (Apr 28, 2008)

These are my faves!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 29, 2008)

I own about 12 pairs... a couple of designer, and the rest high street
my faves have to be my Dior, Chanel, Guess and River island Snake ones.

Dior - my boyfriend treated me to these last year for our hols
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...e/P1010002.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...8babe/d1-1.jpg

Chanel - i wanted some Chanel ones for so long but i didnt want black as i already got the black Dior ones so i picked a nice brown colour...





and my Guess ones are white framed with sky blue lenses they are soo cute but i dont have a pic of them

heres the River Island ones - i dont wear them much as i like to wear my dior and chanel ones more, they are similar to Roberto Cavalli ones and igot these because i couldnt afford over £200 for the cavalli ones lol





sorry about the editting in the last pic.. its from my old website


----------



## shauna_bear (Apr 29, 2008)

yea i also have a pair of Christian Dior (the overshine 2's i think) ones that I like, but i like my Ray bans wayyy too much.LOL


----------



## SuSana (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ 




_

 
I have these too!  My sister bought them for me for my b-day cause she knew I would like the heart.  I have some other Dior ones that I love but couldn't find a pic of.  They are a dark purple almost black, really pretty, they are my favorite.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 29, 2008)

I LOVE my Chloe's!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 29, 2008)

My faves are Dior... don't have a pic but I guess they're loosely based on an aviator style.


----------



## mistella (May 1, 2008)

I looove sunglasses, I have so many pairs... i like really big frames and wrap-around lenses
my new fave are these dior ones i just bought last week, cost $600(!!!!) i never thought i'd ever pay that much for sunglasses but I had to have them..


----------



## glam8babe (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_I looove sunglasses, I have so many pairs... i like really big frames and wrap-around lenses
my new fave are these dior ones i just bought last week, cost $600(!!!!) i never thought i'd ever pay that much for sunglasses but I had to have them.. 




_

 

they are stunning!


----------



## stacylynne (May 1, 2008)

D&G, Dior & Chanel


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 1, 2008)

Becky, those Diors look fabulous on you!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I have a wide face so most sunglasses don't look right on me.  I lost my first pair of Diors on a freakin cruise and had a heart attack.  Right now, I rock some cheapy Ralph Laurens that I got on sale.  They have lasted me forever though.  I was eyeing some Ed Hardys that are so beautiful.  

I want new sunglasses now!


----------



## msmack (May 1, 2008)

Some really cheap (under $20.00) from Shopper's Drug Mart. Can't bring myself to spend tonnes of money on something I will sit on, lose or break.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 1, 2008)

i realy want dior glasses but im too broke lol
My faves that I own are cute black ones they're on the bigger site but not too big and they have rhinestones on them. I also love my wayfarers though


----------



## KikiB (May 2, 2008)

I get all my shades at Nordie's Rack....so much cheaper. My favourite pair that I own are my Dior Cannage 2's in the red/burgundy but the Airspeeds are so fun. I'm really jonesing after some Ed Hardy shades with the rhinestones, but I have wanted the Gucci Flora horsebit ones for two years now, and they're too doggone expensive right now.


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

My favorite pair is my Chanel 04 Tortise Shell sun glasses.  I got them in NYC while on vacation at the Chanel store.  They are gorgeous and I have gotten a lot of use out of them.


----------



## Aurynn (May 3, 2008)

I saw these gorgeous Turqoise Chloé's when I was in Paris, but I had just splurged on perfume and clothes so couldn't afford it.

So now I make do with my fushia Mexx sunnies


----------



## chameleonmary (May 3, 2008)

I own a pair of Bvulgari, Diors and Rayban aviators but nothing says love quite like Tom Ford Whitneys... I have so far seen them worn by Christina Aguilera, Mena Suvari, Gwen and Angelina and I hope to buy a pair for myself for Christmas when I am totally over my other glasses!!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 3, 2008)

A pair I bought at Hot Topic, shhh. They are the most comfortable shades I've ever had and the only ones that suit my face. And I've tried shades ranging from $5 to $500


----------



## user79 (May 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_Can't bring myself to spend tonnes of money on something I will sit on, lose or break._

 
Totally agree, the most I've spent is like $60 on sunglasses. I really can't imagine spending like $500 for designer sunglasses when the quality of UV protection is no better than cheaper ones. To each their own, but personally I'd rather spend my money on something that will last longer.

I like shopping at markets where they have those sunglasses stands and have like tons of styles. They are cheap, and you can buy a bunch of different shapes without breaking the bank.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 4, 2008)

My versaces


----------



## xxmoniquem (May 4, 2008)

My Dior Strauss 2's! Got them last summer at work (I work at Nordstrom) before vacation. They have DIOR on the arms in rhinestones too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sorry for the crummy picture.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I also have a pair I got from Fossil and a $10 pair of Prada wannabes from the Brass Plum at Nordies.


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

These are the only sunglasses I wear, and I love them!

They are Coach Eva sunglasses in burgundy.

I got these when I got my last pair of eyeglasses - the shades are prescription... finally I can SEE in the sun! 





Mine aren't gradiated because I got polarized lenses.




Really cute dragonflies on the sides!


----------



## Weasel (May 15, 2008)

my faves are my Dior Glossy ones in black

I saw lauren wearing them on the hills and fell in love with them


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 15, 2008)

My Chanel 5086.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love these, I have had them for a couple years and I still get complemented on them all the time!


----------



## TDoll (May 15, 2008)

I've had my black/mother of pearl Chanels for 3 years and they are still going strong! LOVE them!


----------



## xShoegal (May 18, 2008)

I really love big sunglasses (and glossy lips!)


----------



## russia1000 (May 19, 2008)

I have a pair of purple leopard print Betsey Johnson sunglaases and some original Ray-Bans that belonged to my grandfather that I love.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 22, 2008)

I have these Gucci ones which are my favourite - they're just a really good colour on me, the shape is also perfect for me and the lenses aren't too dark which I like.


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 22, 2008)

I do not like to buy expensive sunglasses but thanks to my mom's obsession with designer sunglasses every time she gets a pair she buys me a pair too. From all the pairs I have my favorite by far are the Prada Shield Sunglasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 5772


----------



## eastsidesunset (May 22, 2008)

I have a pair of Ralph Lauren's my boyfriend bought me years ago that are PERFECT (not to mention huge, but they don't give that bug eye effect) and a pair of Valentino's my mother bought me from an overstock store for my 21st birthday. I used to be a slut for glasses, but I love those two so much I could never cheat!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 22, 2008)

I wear some bug eyed sun glasses from Wet Seal. I had to forfeit the designer glasses when my daughter learned out to reach up and get thinks and proceed to break them :/


----------



## jennifer. (May 23, 2008)

these have to be my favorite because they're oversized like i like them, but even moreso because they were free.  i got them out of the lost & found at my old job (bad, i know!):






these come in 2nd (they're my previous ones that i wore) but they're kinda small:


----------



## I'mlearningMU (May 23, 2008)

I love the Tom Ford whitney,but I have a pair of Marc Jacobs that I wear EVERY day.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 25, 2008)

I have a pair of d&g that I am in love with!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 25, 2008)

These are my guess sunnies I got a couple years ago (sorry crappy pic, I got so sunburnt... it was 43c)


----------



## dollypink (May 25, 2008)

ray ban wayfarers


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 27, 2008)

mine are like seven dollars and black and the lenses are shaped like hearts. or just mirrored aviators. i have a skinny face so it's hard to fine sunglasses that are small enough.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Carlyx (May 28, 2008)

Rayban Wayfarers (L)


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 28, 2008)

My favorite sunglasses are the Marc Jacobs MJ 100/S sunglasses..... I have them in burgundy. They are awesome!!


----------



## NicksWifey (May 28, 2008)

My Chanel 5076H's. They were a Christmas gift to myself a couple of years ago and they have been my only pair of designer glasses. I don't think I could ever spend that much again, so these better last me a lifetime


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2008)

Aviators. Always aviators.


----------



## knoxydoll (May 28, 2008)

My favourite pair I've ever owned were a pair of aviators from the gas station I got one day before driving to Montreal. I loved them, they were old manish and fantastic. I only wear Aviators or Old Man looking sunglasses. It's just my thing. I currently just have a random pair from American Eagle.


----------



## MadameXK (May 31, 2008)

Ray Ban Wayfarers


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

i LOVEEE the rayban wayfarers and ofcourse aviators too


----------



## NicksWifey (May 31, 2008)

Wayfarers are awesome! I'm so jealous of people who can wear them and look good in them, because I can't!


----------



## ZoeKat (Jun 2, 2008)

I have Coach Samantha sunglasses in Jet (black). They were a birthday present to myself and I adore them. Worth every penny IMO. I hope they last forever. Here's a pic, but I have them in black, and the little stones on the sides are pink. I chose this picture because it shows the stones best.


----------



## LVobsessed (Jun 3, 2008)

I love my Louis Vuitton Sunglasses..I know that they're a bit pricey..But I don't care I love them!

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/eLux...rt_H_pu?$hero$


----------



## eve sh. (Jun 6, 2008)

i own some designer ones as well  but my current favorites are these.i bought them on holiday from a cheep sunglasses stand. i bet they are some designer knock offs. first i thought they could be Tom Fords, but i check out in a shop and they seemed a bit different.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 11, 2008)

I love love love my Juicy Couture - Antoinettes. I got them this past Thanksgiving while on vacation visiting my family in Puerto Rico. I had actually seen them last March while visitng my brother at Ft Knox at the post exchange for like 50 bucks...but I passed them up and I was soooo sad I did. Until I saw them again at the Post Exchange (PX the Army's department store) in Puerto Rico for about 45 this time I did not let them go and I'm so glad I got them. Considering they sell for over 100 online.


----------



## User93 (Jun 28, 2008)

i'm absolutely in love with aviator glasses, my favorite sunglasses EVER. 

i'm the local sherif


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 1, 2008)

I love any kinds of shades that are oversized!


----------



## moonlit (May 18, 2009)

bump... lol my fav is valentino.. ill  see if I can get a pic but I so wana get a new pair


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

Hahaha, I don't even know what brand my sunglasses are, I bought them at my local grocery store for $15 and I love them!


----------



## nichollecaren (May 18, 2009)

I lost my faves...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coach sofia...i refuse to pay that much and lose them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still watching ebay for a steal


----------



## kittykit (May 21, 2009)

I love my Prada. I bought them almost 2 summers ago and they are still in great shape. When I was in the store, I couldn't decide if I should go for Dior or Prada... but how could I resist those little stars! *lol*


----------



## buddhy (May 21, 2009)

I've TRIED to give my money away on sunglasses, I went out with a £100 budget and still couldn't find anything. 

My favourite sunglasses I spent about £8 ($16?) in Dorothy Perkins 2 years ago and I've had about 10 pairs of them and I have one pair left. 

I ADORE them and luckily they keep bringing them back every year. I leave them in shops, on buses, at friend's houses, I drop them, scratch them... etc. Maybe I shouldn't spend $200 on a pair!!


----------



## handbags (May 28, 2009)

I lov sunglasses, I have so many pairs of sunglasses, I mostly use black and brown. I also have a big frame sunglass.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 28, 2009)

Mmm I have a pair of Oakleys that I adore! I can't find a pic at the moment, but they have metal frames and thin "arms" on the side and they look kinda aviatorish but not really? They're fab!


----------



## User35 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_i'm absolutely in love with aviator glasses, my favorite sunglasses EVER. 

i'm the local sherif





_

 
lol some of my fellow cop pals have been urging me to get a pair of mirrored aviators...some of the guys wear em and I cant keep a straight face if Im in uniform and wear them..lol seriously I think I look like that goofy girl from Reno 911.

I had a pair of big black chanels I wore for like 2 years they had the double c's in mother of pearl on each temple...I got some Spys ( eliza model im pretty sure) last summer and OMG I love em more than my chanels! They are big and fab...for work I wear some smaller spys (abbey). Once I was transporting some guy and was wearing my chanels...i guess i forgot my spys that day he said I looked like Paris hilton with my big hollywood glasses. Lol I never wore those again.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 28, 2009)

Luv my Mischka Badgley glam pair & Oliver Peoples aviators


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

I had a pair of RL's that I loved and then lost them at an amusement park. Replaced them with a pair of black and white Kate Spade's last summer.


----------



## chrissyclass (May 29, 2009)

I can't stand wearing sunglasses! I only own one pair. I bought them cause the rhinestones on the sides were calling my name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're Gucci. And I especially hate the case they come with...so big, bulky n smelly(leather).


----------



## moonlit (May 30, 2009)

my new ones!!


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

I love love love Ray Ban Aviators. They add a little edge to any outfit and you know you just feel so cool wearing them


----------



## joanbrent (Jun 9, 2009)

There are so many different brands out there - but I'm sticking with the glasses Transitions that I got from my eye doctor.


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

tom ford whitney... i love them


----------



## revinn (Aug 31, 2009)

My black Ray Ban Wayfarers. Love.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont care for a particular brand. I'm a sucker for a particular shape. I like Jackie O style glasses. Either a rounded or squared. Also rimless aviators.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 31, 2009)

Right now I have this pair of Burberry sunglasses that I love. They're sorta aviator, just not as big. I can't wear really big sunglasses, they don't suit my face at all


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 31, 2009)

I love my Marc Jacobs Aviators & this year I got a pair of gorgeous oversize black Chanel with the silver cc at the temples - love!


----------



## lexsie (Sep 22, 2009)

I looove my sunglasses. My pops is a collector so I get it from him =)
Right now I'm lovin' my Dolce & Gabbana's, Dior's & of course my Ray-Ban Wayfarers!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 23, 2009)

I loooooove my Electric Vol's. Just plain black big sunglasses, although they cost a lotta $ cuz the name brand. (its a skate brand)


----------



## mskatiebee (Sep 23, 2009)

marc by marc jacobs sunglasses are frkn sweet, not to mention affordable


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Sep 27, 2009)

my fave sunnies look just like these (black gray crystal). they are gucci 3036/s (i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) i got them from my dad as a Bday gift. i looooove them. they are my only pair of designer sunglasses. i want to buy chanel some day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## supermodella (Sep 28, 2009)

RayBan Wayfarers, of course!




Scales Aviator Flat Tops from UO $10!


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Jan 23, 2010)

I work at Sunglass Hut and Versace just came out with an oversized Wayfarer that are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute on me.. and only $190!! I can't wait to get them!


----------



## GirlyGirl18 (Jan 26, 2010)

My favorite sunglasses are by Fendi... I'm asian and don't have much of a nose bridge so I need something that won't fall off my face and I find that Fendi makes some nice small frames


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

I love sunglasses but I love cheap sunglasses!  I cant get myself to spend over $100 at Sunglasses Hut!  $20 is usually my price point - especially as I've been known to break them or ahem wear them into the ocean and corrode the plastic!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a cheap pair from Target that I wear (needed some after getting my eyes checked) and a pair of Kate Spade's. About to add a pair of Fossil Aviators to the group..in pink!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

My pair of Chanel sunnies my mum handed down to me. Very Audrey Hepburn-esque and _adorable_.


----------



## moonlit (May 20, 2010)

my new favorite







Dita Supa Dupa


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Ava Marie* 

 
_I work at Sunglass Hut and Versace just came out with an oversized Wayfarer that are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute on me.. and only $190!! I can't wait to get them!_

 
oooOOohhhHHh must buy hehehe....I love wayfarers such a good staple pair of sunnies and classic! I dont have a specific brand tho that i prefer


----------



## midwesternfront (Aug 11, 2010)

I am currently loving my silver mirrored aviator sunglasses from F21


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

My Cutler & Gross' oversized squares (I don't know the model number). They are so comfortable too!


----------



## Andrew25 (Jan 25, 2016)

Certain brands that are simply amazing when it comes to shades but they are quite expensive. In a decent amount of money i would suggest or recommend myself Micheal Kors which isn't a lot. Of Course Chanel and Armani has a class as well and i am a fan of Dior as well. All these brands has maintained an appreciable image which is why choosing any of them would never be a regret. All time favorite is Chanel.


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

I rock these Ray Ban Wayfarer's - the inside of the glasses is orange, and the outside is navy. I get tons of compliments on them!


----------



## iheartcolor (Jan 30, 2016)

those are cute!


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

My favourite are my tortoiseshell rayban wayfarers. They fold up really small into a little case so are great for small bags.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Apr 18, 2016)

I have to have prescription lenses in my sunglasses.  With that said my favorites are Coach, Fendi, and Vera Bradley!


----------



## sandra_ly (Oct 6, 2016)

I love Vogue sunglasses - they're classic yet still on-trend and, best of all, affordable for my budget.


----------



## jenniferswift (Nov 2, 2016)

I really love ASOS sunglasses. The glass looks pretty when I wear it.


----------



## MelvinWells (Nov 4, 2016)

I love versaces glasses.


----------



## garciaclark (Nov 6, 2016)

I like Dior.. sunglasses.


----------



## drien227 (Jan 21, 2017)

Derek Lam - Frederica


----------



## Hamza082 (Jun 2, 2017)

Some days ago I was searching for the best sunglasses for big heads. That protecting eye at the same time looks gorgeous. Sadly, several sunglasses I try, but not fit for me. My best friend Tina suggest me one frame style is not best for all. Then I change the frame style. Now I have these two. This is the best one for me and shares the image with you.


----------



## DaphneTaylor (Jun 6, 2017)

I order online. I mostly love the black lens.


----------



## LipNSmack (Jul 6, 2017)

I own an Aviator (brand not that famous) but I absolutely love it. It goes well with everything, and it compliments my jawline, if I may say so myself.


----------

